# Logo Textdisplay TD



## Moroso (28 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem neuen Logo TD?
Z.B.
Können die Funktionstasten F1 bis F4 , als "Taster" konfiguriert werden. (z.B. F1 und F2 für Motor Ein und Aus, natürlich bei entsprechender Programmierung)
Kann ein Sollwert , z.B. Zählerwert über das Display eingegebem werden? Wenn ja wie? Gibt es da schon irgend welche "Getting started" oder Beispiel - Beschreibungen im Netz?

Moroso


----------



## seppi82 (28 Oktober 2008)

Hi,
habe letzte Woche das Starterpaket mit dem TD bekommen. Kann nur sagen, dass die F-Tasten wie Eingänge programmiert werden können. Ebenfalls sind die neuen Meldungsmöglichkeiten nicht zu vernachlässigen.
Die Werte Zeiten, Zähler etc. können in TD unter dem Menu Paramter geändert werden, also so als ob du es an der Logo! direkt machst.
Wen du noch Fragen hast, melde dich einfach noch einmal.

MfG Seppi

www.stautec.de


----------



## Nachbar (2 November 2008)

Viele Fragen was Siemens Logo angeht, werden evtl hier beantwortet.
Dort sind viel User des neuen TD's, inkl. mir.

Nicht zu verachten sind die "Schaltungsbeispiele und Hinweise" ganz oben!


----------

